# Has TWRP been updated yet to work with Android 4.4?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

The latest version I see on their website is 2.6.3.1, from November 24th. Will this work with 4.4 ROMs?

Really missing my TWRP, no offense against Koush and CWM. Hoping I can switch back to it soon.


----------



## mrsmith (Jul 29, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> The latest version I see on their website is 2.6.3.1, from November 24th. Will this work with 4.4 ROMs?
> 
> Really missing my TWRP, no offense against Koush and CWM. Hoping I can switch back to it soon.


That's what in running and enjoying AOKP KK.


----------

